# UKF Kenpo Crest



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Jul 18, 2003)

A week or so ago someone asked about the UKF crest and the meaning behind its design. I can't remember the thread or who asked (my apologies). I told this person that I would get my notes and post an answer. So here it is. (i cant figure out how to put a picture in this forum so if you want to see the crest you will have to view at our website http://www.ukfkenpo.com )

In Mr. Pick's words: The Universal Kenpo Federation Crest is symbolic of our evolution, our connection with our heritage since man began organizing formal systems of warfare. Crests demonstrate family unity, harmony, and pride.

Considerations for the design of the Crest were to have the colors of our country, show geometrical images, represent the stages of learning, be a pleasure to the eye without distraction, and above all, simplicity.

Colors are visual tools of symbolic attachment.

Red symbolizes fire and blood. Fire is consuming, blood is life supporting and a symbol of honor. The red in the Crest represents honor.

White has no color, is void of hue, empty, needing to be filled. To be at peace with one self, one empties one's soul of discord and fills it with the majesty of life. White is the process of learning to become peaceful.

Blue represents the universe; laws and infinity. Unity and one with the universe create harmony.

The center of the crest represents our unity with geometry with the symbolism of a triangle. There are three sides to a triangle and three states of consciousness, three points of view, three sources of power, three physical states of matter, the numerical connection of three continues to infinity.

The colors in the center of the crest represent the levels of learning Kenpo. White Belt in the circle, Brown Belt in the triangle to connect all three, and Black Belt that becomes all three.

There are four rings encompassing the center of the Crest. The space between the first and second rings and the third and fourth rings, is filled with red and blue , respectfully.

Marcus Buonfiglio
Umiversal Kenpo Federation


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2003)

> White has no color, is void of hue



Not to quibble, but wouldn't that be black?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 22, 2003)

Marcus:  Didn't you study under John Sepulveda?  Are you still in the San Jose area?  How did you wind up moving from Sepulveda to the UKF???  Is there a story here?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Not to quibble, but wouldn't that be black? *



You're correct, white is  the light you see from all the colors of the spectrum as a whole where black is void of color.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Marcus:  Didn't you study under John Sepulveda?  Are you still in the San Jose area?  How did you wind up moving from Sepulveda to the UKF???  Is there a story here? *



Greetings Old Fat Kenpoka, (always feel funny addressing these alaises)

You are correct. I studied with John Sepulveda for 14 years achieving the rank of 3rd Black. My first instructor at Santa Clara Kenpo was Tim Ohara (now in Modesto, Ca.) John picked me up shortly after I started there in 1980-81. I am still in the San Jose Area. Got me a great family and a good buisness. Still teaching a club of 10 students. A good bunch of enthusiastic Kenpoists! Life is good!
John and I parted good company and I drop in on him from time to time to say hello. As to there being any story..nothing dramatic or contriversial. John is a tallented Kenpoists and a good man. I wish him continued success.  The path that he pursued was different than the path that I wanted to pursue. The perverbial fork in the road presented itself and we shook hands and went in different directions. He told me that I was welcome to come by anytime and say hi and I do. 

I probably have met or know you (however I am at a loss as to who you are because of your alias. )If you want to email me privately you can do so at mbuonfiglio@ukfkenpo.com . Pick is comming into town Sept 5th and 6th. If you are interested in comming by and saying hello or even participating I will email you the details.


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 22, 2003)

"White has no color, is void of hue"

From Webster's for the word COLOR or COLOUR (for our international friends): Black is caused by the complete absorption of light rays; White by the reflection of all the rays that produce color.

My keyboard quarterback definition: Black is the presence of all the colors, whereas white is absence of the colors, but what do I know?

So who is right? I think by strict definition it looks to me like Mr. Pick is correct.  Maybe we need to pull Prof. Robertson into the fray...

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdparsons _
> *"White has no color, is void of hue"
> 
> From Webster's for the word COLOR or COLOUR (for our international friends): Black is caused by the complete absorption of light rays; White by the reflection of all the rays that produce color.
> ...




Black
 the achromatic color of least lightness characteristically perceived to belong to objects that neither reflect nor transmit light


White

: the achromatic object color of greatest lightness characteristically perceived to belong to objects that reflect diffusely nearly all incident energy throughout the visible spectrum


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdparsons _
> *Black is caused by the complete absorption of light rays*



Hence, no colours bounce back to your eye--what you perceibe as black is the absence of colour reaching your eyes.



> *
> White by the reflection of all the rays that produce color.
> *



Hence, all colours reach your eye and you perceive white. So, white is indeed all colours. One can easily verify this by mixing paints! Mix random paints and the mix will likely get whiter, not blacker.


----------



## Elfan (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _*One can easily verify this by mixing paints! Mix random paints and the mix will likely get whiter, not blacker. *



Me thinks college profesor arnisador needs to go back to kindergarden finger painting. ;-)

Mix light and you get white.  Mix paint and you get black.

http://www.phy.ntnu.edu.tw/java/image/rgbColor.html


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

You're right! I switched from light to paint without thinking! Cool applet by the way.


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 23, 2003)

We probably all have better things to do! Oh wait, I just looked at my life... I don't!

:shrug: 

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

I'd like to point out that  *Goldendragon7*'s Q an A thread has precisely *666* replies.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'd like to point out that  Goldendragon7's Q an A thread has precisely 666 replies. *



Coincedence?   I think not!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm tempted to lock it to insure it stays that way!


----------



## Kirk (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm tempted to lock it to insure it stays that way! *



ROFL!  Why not, he can start another one!


----------



## cdhall (Jul 24, 2003)

Ahem.

I would like to respectfully point out that this post of mine makes the 5th post since, well, a staff member... sent this thread drifting into another direction.

Could you guys move the QnA discussion to the QnA thread please?   

I'm merely attempting to keep this thread on topic, that is all.  I might contribute to arnisador's observation if I had found it on the QnA thread.  I'll go check there now to see what is going on.  I'm not quite sure how that topic got here.  

Thank you. :asian:


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Hence, no colours bounce back to your eye--what you perceibe as black is the absence of colour reaching your eyes.
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope I used to mix paints and the more color you put in the darker it gets not the lighter....


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Nov 10, 2003)

I just thought I would add it here so that people can view as part of the thread.

Salute,
Mike Miller


----------



## lonekimono (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey you UKF guys, tell Mike i said hello 
and what about the guy up in new bedford N H 
tell him too,


----------

